# [SOLVED] Encapsulation Test failed and DNS problems



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been having a problem and was working with Chemist on it and we hope it's fixed. If it's fixed Open DNS on my router for years had started to cause problems with my computer with constant pop-ups the longer on and also crashes and BSOD. Please see link for more information:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/network-error-message-maybe-virus-718705.html#post4276825

Anyway, I had been using Open DNS for years with no problems until a few days ago and was wondering about a new DNS for the router and how to set it up. Chemist suggested google, but I didn't understand how to set up as the instructions were too general. (I have CenturyLink (Qwest) actiontec PK5000.)

Also, while working on resetting back to ISP DNS, I ran a test (see screen shot) and the encapsulation test failed. I don't know why or what it is. So how do I fix it? (I do run in stealth mode - does this have something to do with it?)


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Encapsulation Test failed and DNS problems*

Ignore the error. Has nothing to do with anything. It was testing ATM and you are using PPPoE which you noticed passed.

Exactly what message are you getting that makes you think you have a dns issue?

Do you understand the difference between a dns service like OpenDNS and just using dns servers like google or your isps?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Encapsulation Test failed and DNS problems*

I guess I really don't understand the difference. I thought it was a layer of computer protection against malware with Open DNS.


Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Encapsulation Test failed and DNS problems*

OpenDNS is a filtering service that gives you some protection when on the internet from accessing sites known to be bad.

Exactly what message are you getting that makes you think you have a dns issue?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Encapsulation Test failed and DNS problems*

I kept getting popups about needing to connect from my network (no network and the modem radio was off). Then crashes and BSODs. When first the popups I requested help in windows 7 forum they had me post to malware forum they decided that Open DNS was causing the problems.

To see the screen shot of the popup look at this link:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/networking-error-messages-718657.html

To see the other posting see this link:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/network-error-message-maybe-virus-718705.html

I've not been on much today and only for a few minutes at a time - but so far no popups, no crashes and no BSODs.

I never had problems with Open DNS before - is there a better one out there for security? 

Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Encapsulation Test failed and DNS problems*

Opendns has nothing to do with your popups or BSOD. BSOD is solely a windows issue caused by bad drives/failing hardware or rouge programs.


The one message I see is asking for more info for a logon. Unclear if that is for a web site or your wifi network.

When was the last time you ran chkdsk /f, disk cleanup, and defragged the drive?


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Encapsulation Test failed and DNS problems*



Wand3r3r said:


> Opendns has nothing to do with your popups or BSOD. BSOD is solely a windows issue caused by bad drives/failing hardware or rouge programs.
> 
> 
> The one message I see is asking for more info for a logon. Unclear if that is for a web site or your wifi network.
> ...



I defrag all the time, 1-3tims/week. chkdisk /f a couple days ago.

The files have been cleaned up with a TFC (or sometimes CCleaner) and not disk cleanup and that also is routine. Also, I delete temp files every other day.

No problems yesterday with the popup for wireless connection (it's not wireless) and no crash or BSOD, since changing from Open DNS to ISP DNS.

Thank you.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Encapsulation Test failed and DNS problems*

The problem may have been a failing motherboard and the fact that Dell made the computer with a very underpowered psu. A local NPO is fixing it for me (the casing and cooling area of the forum helped me find this problem).

I was wondering once I get the repaired computer back if you think I'll have problems with Open DNS again, or can just place it back on my router? Or if the motherboard/psu problems are unconnected? (I think that some of my files were starting to get a bit scrambled too and may reformat when I get it back if still having some problems).

Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Encapsulation Test failed and DNS problems*

OpenDNS was not the source of your issues. Everything pointed back to your hardware.


----------



## tierra (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Encapsulation Test failed and DNS problems*

Thank you.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Encapsulation Test failed and DNS problems*

You are very welcome. Thanks for the update and please post if you have issues in the future.


----------

